# Hộp xốp trong giãn cách - Bài viết của Giáo sư Nguyễn Lân Dũng



## Emma Kego (16 Tháng sáu 2021)

Hộp xốp trong giãn cách - Bài viết của Giáo sư Nguyễn Lân Dũng
"Tại sao ta không nhân dịp dịch bệnh này, thử điều chỉnh lại thói quen, lối sống? Có cần mua quá nhiều quần áo, đồ đạc không, có cần ăn quá no, quá nhiều không? Bởi các khâu sản xuất đều tạo phát thải hại cho sức khỏe địa cầu. Và lối sống tối giản cũng đã khá phổ biến."
Nguồn: vnexpress
---------------------
Thói quen ngày hôm nay của chúng ta sẽ quyết định chất lượng cuộc sống của thế hệ tương lai 20-30 năm nữa.
Thay vì dùng túi nilon, ta có thể chuyển sang túi sinh học phân hủy, hoặc túi vải dùng nhiều lần, vừa tiện mà lại vừa... đẹp.
Thay vì dùng hộp xốp, dao thìa dĩa nhựa, ta có thể chuyển sang sang sản phẩm có chất liệu thay thế như bã mía và gỗ, vừa cứng cáp lại bảo vệ và thân thiện với môi trường.
Hãy cùng KEGOECO chung tay giảm thải rác nhựa, vì một Việt Nam xanh, một thế giới xanh mọi người nhé!!


----------

